# Personal Best Flounder!



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Yakking in undisclosed location and happened onto this mamma







.When i got it to the yak and couldn't see it i assumed i had caught a stingray with a flounder pounder.








When that fish became visable i almost fell in a foot of water.







I hooked up with a few more of size but they got off the window was short and sweet due to the tide and when i hit the water.Thanks to the Texasflats&2cool member that took photos.The flounder weight 7lbs and was 24 and sume.​


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for taking the pic shallowflatsmaster!


----------

